# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  حكمة اليوم

## شجرة الحياة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
الموضوع ومافيه ,,,,, نريد من جميع الأعضــاء أن يتحفونـــا بحكم يومية ,,,,,,
لكي نستفيد منهــا في جميع شؤون حياتنـــــــــا ...............
(((( العـــلم في الصغـــر ِ كالنقش في الحجــــر ِ )))))
يالله ياشبـــاب نبي تفـــــــاعل ,,,,,,,,,,
تحياتي  





(منقول)

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

تسلمي خيه الموضوع حلو 

علمتني الحياة .. أن الصداقة عطاء ثم عطاء ثم عطاء ولكن من الطرفين

وياالله برجع مره ثانيه 

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## شجرة الحياة

اهلا وسهلا بك أختي الولاء الفاطمي 

شكرا على المرور

----------


## الكرزه

علمتني الحياة ان//ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه **وتسلمي عالموضوع *****************الكرزه*****

----------


## عماد علي

النفس تبكي على الدنيا وقد علمت  أن السلامة فيها ترك ما فيها

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

علمتني الحياة .. أن أبكي فالبكاء راحه للنفوس شرط أن امسح دمعتي قبل ان يراها الاخرون 

ان شاء الله في رجعه بعد 

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## حزن العمر

((ماطار طير وارتفع إلا كما طار وقع))

*((بنفسي فَخَرْتُ لا بجدودي))*

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع
الجميل ،،

تحيتي العطرة لك
حزن العمر

----------


## شجرة الحياة

*سلامة الإنسان في حلاوة اللسان*



شكرا للجميع على المرور

----------


## عماد علي

كن إبن من شئت وأكتسب أدبا    يغنيك محموده عن النسب

----------


## نور الهدى

*يا ابن ادم اذا رأيت ربك يتابع عليك نعمه وانت تعصيه فأحذره*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بارك الله فيك خيتو على نقلك هالحكمة الرائعه ..

التي تحتوي الكثير من المعاني .. ومهما درسنا في العلم ..

لا نحصل مانريده ... بنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

احترم من هو أكبر منك!! .. لأنه يكتب عنك ( التقارير السنوية )! .. ولاتحتقر من هو دونك !! .. لأنه قد يصبح (مديرك)

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## مامرتاح

الحب هو أن نمزج سعادتنا بسعادة شخص آخر

----------


## ام باسم

رب أخآ لك لم تلده امك

----------


## عماد علي

صديقك من صدَقك لا من صدّقك

----------


## حسين حسن

طبع المحبين السماح والعفو عند المقدرة

----------


## شجرة الحياة

شكرا للجميع على المرور والتفاعل 

*الإفراط في التواضع يجلب المذلة*

أتمنى منكم المزيد

----------


## عماد علي

إذا كان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب.

----------


## مــجــنــون

*تسلمين يالغلا على الفكرة الاكثر من رائعة* 

*وحكمتي تقول :.*

أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام

----------


## علي إمامي

*وهي أن تضع حكمة* 

*حــكــمــة هذا الــيــوم*  
*قال رسول الله (ص) : ألا ومَن ذرفت عيناه من خشية الله كان له بكلّ قطرةٍ قطرت من دموعه قصرٌ في الجنّة مكللاً بالدرّ والجوهر ، فيه ما لا عينٌ رأت ، ولا أذنٌ سمعت ، ولا خطر على قلب بشر . جواهر البحار* 

*هـل تـريـد ثـوابـا فـي هـذا الـيـوم؟*  
*قال الصادق (ع) : ركعتان يصلّيهما متعطّر أفضل من سبعين ركعة يصلّيها غير متعطّر*

----------


## القلب المرح

*بارك الله فيك*
*وجزاك الله الف خير على حكم الرائعه*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## مــجــنــون

بارك الله فيك
*وجزاك الله خيرالجزاء  على كلاماتك الرائعة* 

*وجعلة الله في موازين اعمالك* 

*دمت باغلا ود*

----------


## حامي الشريعة

*السلام عليكم رمة الله وبركاته 
الموضوع يضهر من عنوانه....
نريد نسجل أجمل العبارات الأيجابية من جميع الأعضاء 
وانشاء الله اكون اول من يشارك فى هدا الموضوع 
(لايوجد هنالك فشل بل تراكم خبرات) 
أرجو المشاركة من قبل الجميع*

----------


## حور الجنان

يسلمووو ابو حسين على الطرح الرائع
((ماهو ممكن للناس في مكان ما في العالم فهو ممكن لي ))

----------


## النغم انيني

كن كالنخلة يرموك بالحجارة فتعطي اطيب الثمر


تحياتي

----------


## حامي الشريعة

حور من وين غاشة  الجملة اللي كتبتيها اعترفي هههههههههههههههه

----------


## هبة السماء

كن ابن من شئت وكتسب أدب000يغنيك محموده عن النسب

ليس الفتى من قال كان ابي0000 أن الفتي من قال ها انا ذا


مشكورين اخوي حامي الشريعه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أبسط وجهك للناس تكسب ودهم, وألن لهم الكلام يحبوك, وتواضع لهم يجلوك

شكرا أخي حامي الشريعة
يعطيك العافية
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## ام باسم

عَـلّمَتْنـــي .. حِــكْـــمَــة **... 

كل يوم...أو بين فترة إلى فترة...سأكتب حكمة ... 
وهذه الحكمة...ستقودني إلى كتابة .. حكم أخرى... 
والحكم جميعها.....من أولها..لآخرها... ستجعلنا نسبح في بحر الحكم..والمعرفة... 

فتعالوا... معي... 




** الحكمة الأولى**... 


ليست العظمة عندما يستفيق أحدهم من صفعة تلقاها من أحدهم.. 
بل هي عندما ... نبني من هذه الصفعة...مجدا لنا.. 
يتنافس الجميع (ومن ضمنهم أولئك الذي قاموا بصفعنا)... 
على قراءة مجدنا... 

قال نابليون مرة 
(أسقطني أستاذي في الجغرافيا...فعلمته التاريخ) 

وقال احدهم.. 
جعلت من صفعة تلقيتها من صغري... سلما.. 
ارتقيت إليه...حيث منعني أولئك...من تسلقه.. 
وبعد استعادتي لنفس (سلبها مني أولئك).. صعدت السلم..إلى الأعلى..ثم. 
وجدت أن من كانوا (أسفل) مني... 
أولئك الذي صفعوني.... من زمان بعيد.. 

أي عزيمة تلك التي تجعلنا نفجر ينابيع... كانت مطمورة في داخلنا.. 
أو ربما...لم تكن موجودة أصلا... 
وأي عزيمة تلك التي تجعلنا ننظر لمآسي حصلت لنا .. بأعين باردة.. 
لم تمنعنا من إكمال المسير...نحو العلا.. 
لذا.. 
كل ما يجب علينا عمله... 
أن نشكرهم.. 
فهم الذي أوجدوا ... شيئا لم يكن موجودا فينا... 
أو إيقاظ شيء...كان نائما فينا... 
أو... تعليمنا شيء.... كان أعيننا في غطاء عن معرفته.. 


قال أحدهم... 
اشكر أخطاءك... 
فلولاها... 
لما تعلمت أن المجد.... ربما يبنى من ألم أحيانا.. 

وقال قاسم أمين 
( لا شيء يصيرنا عظماء....مثل الألم العظيم ) 


أحيانا .. الألم..هو باب آخر للأمل 









** الحكمة الثانية **.. 



عندما تعتاد على الإنسحاب.. 
فإنها ستصبح عادة.. 

ما أكثر العادات السيئة التي ترافقنا...أينما ذهبنا..عذرا..هي لم ترافقنا.. 
نحن من رافقها... فألفت هي رفقتنا... 
تماما كما ألفناها.. 

إن الأم التي أنجبت هذه الألفة... 
هي ضعف عزيمتنا .. 


يقول أحدهم... 
من بين أكثر الجمل حزنا.. 
مكتوبة كانت أو منطوقة باللسان... 
اكثرها حزنا..حين نقول (قد يحدث...ربما) 
فتضيع نفسك حزنا...ألا يحدث ما تريد.. 

أنت.... 
غيِّرها..ودعها تكون.. 
(ستحدث) 
بعون من الله ..(ستحدث) 

الإرادة... كم نحتاجها هذه الجملة.. 



يقول أحدهم.. 
إذا أردت ثمرة...اصعد الشجرة.. 

كم شخص منا صعد شجرة....لكي يقطف ثمرة؟؟ 
وكم شخص منا جلس تحت الشجرة...ونظر إلى الثمرة...كالمحروم ؟؟ 

وكم شخص منا حاول صعودها فلم يفلح... 
لكن محاولاته جعلته قويا لدرجة أنه في الأخير... 
استطاع أن يتسلق الشجرة..وبيد واحدة.. 
أنزل غصن يجمع الكثير من الثمار... إلى المكان الذي يجلس هو عليه؟؟ 
فأتته الثمار….. إلى حيث يمد رجليه. 

لنختبر جميعا قدراتنا.. 
ولنوقظ النائم...في جنبات أرواحنا.. 










** الحكمة الثالثة **.. 

يقول أحدهم.. 
العوائق.. 
هي أصوات تصرخ في وجهك...تقول 
حاول.. 
لقد كدت تصل إلى هدفك.. 


من الأمور التي يجب أن تكون صديقتنا... 
ورفيقتنا... هي صورة النجاح أمامنا... 


عندما تصور لك الأحلام بأنها بسيطة المنال...فإن عقلك الباطن.. سيبدأ باسيتعاب أي حجم يصل إليه الحلم.. 
ويبدأ بامتصاص أي مشكلة قد تحدث جراءه... 
لكن..إن ولدت..وقد صورت لك الأحلام أنها ضربا من المستحيل... 
فغالبا..لن تستطيع تحقيق ما تريده.. 


الكثير منا ييأس من العوائق... 
هو لا يدري... 
أن هذه العوائق... هي باب آخر للنجاح.. 




************************************************* 



ولي معكم تكمله.....مع حكم أخرى... 
تمتعنا...ونعيش فيها... 
تماما...كما تعيش هي فينا..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اختي ام باسم جميل ماتخطه يداك  ...الحكم بعضها يكون مفيد وبعضها لا.. فلعلنا نقتبس من امام الحكم امير المؤمنين(ع) بعض حكمه ..تسلم يمناك ورحم الله والديكتحياتي .شذى الزهراء

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## حامي الشريعة

قال غاندي : تعلمت من الحسين ان اكون مظلوما فأنتصر

خط الموت على ولد آدم مخط القلادة على جيد الفتاه 

ليس كل ما يقال حضر وضقته وليس  كل ما حضر وقته قد حضر أهله وليس كل ما أهله حضر وقته

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الصبر شجاعة
قول الامام عليه السلام

----------


## وعود

*مشكورة على الموضوع الجميل*
*الصبر مفتاح الفرج*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء
وطب نفسا إذا حكم القضاء

----------


## عماد علي

وذو سفه يخاطبني بجهل فأكره أن أكون له مجيبا
يزيد سفاهة وأزيد حلما كعود زاد بالاحراق طيبا

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

اتق شر من احسنت اليه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أصبر على جور العدو فأن صبرك قاتله
كالنار تأكل نفسها إن لم تجد ماتأكله

----------


## واحد فاضي

مشكورررررين على الماضوع الحلو

أعزكم الله ( مرد الكلب >>>>باب القصاب)

وودي اضيف اقتراح صغيروووووووووون 

ان يتم شرح مبسط جداً للمثل 

سانكيو

----------


## النغم انيني

حكمة اليوم: كل مازاد همك اكفخ اللي يمك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ان اخاك الحق من كان معك000 ومن يضر نفسه لينفعك
ومن إذا ريب الزمان صدعك00 شتت فيك شمله ليجمعك

للإمام علي عليه السلام00

----------


## عماد علي

تعطي أفضل نصيحة بأسلوب حياتك.... لا بشفتيك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إياك و الذنوب,فإنها مصدر الهموم والأحزان و هي سبب النكبات و باب المصائب والأزمات

----------


## عماد علي

الذين ولدوا في العواصف.... لا يخافون من هبوب الرياح.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تجربة دون علم خير من علم دون تجربة*

----------


## عماد علي

أن تمنعه من السقوط أفضل من مساعدته بعد السقوط...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اذا ركلك احدهم من الخلف فأعلم انك في المقدمة*

----------


## عماد علي

من لم يحتمل ذل التعليم ساعة, بقي في ذل الجهل أبدا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سأترك ماءكم من غير ورد0000وذاك لكثـرة الـوراد فيـه
إذا سقط الذباب على طعـام0000رفعت يدي ونفسي تشتهيـه
وتجتنب الأسود ورود مـاء0000إذا كان الكلاب ولغن فيـه
ويرتجع الكريم خميص بطن0000ولا يرضى مساهمة السفيه

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*الله  احمني من اصدقائي (((())))) ام اعدائي  فأنا كفيل  بهم*

----------


## عماد علي

قال الامام علي بن ابي طالب ع:

كن في الفتنة كابن اللبون: لا ظهر فيركب, ولا ضرع فيحلب.

----------


## همسات وله

علمتني الحياة 
ان ليس كل ما يلمع ذهبا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من جار على شبابه جارت عليه شيخوخته.

----------


## عماد علي

النجاح رحلة وليس هدفا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

علمت أن رزقي لا يأخذه غيري ..فاطمأن قلبي، وعلمت أن عملي لا يقوم به غيري ..فاشتغلت به وحدي

----------


## عماد علي

ليس خطأ أن تعود أدراجك ما دمت قد مشيت في الطريق الخطأ.

----------


## الفتى_الحزين

*مشكور على الطرح الرائع
تحياتي :الفتى الحزين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

القـناعة دليل الامانة ، والأمانة دليل الشكر ، والشكر دليل الزيادة

----------


## عماد علي

كثيرون يؤمنون بالحقيقة، وقليلون ينطقون بها

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تعلم من الزهرة البشاشة ، ومن الحمامة الوداعة ، ومن النحلة النظام ، ومن النملة العمل ، ومن الديك النهوض باكراً .

----------


## الفتى_الحزين

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع
اخوك:الفتى الحزين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قالو عن الصبر:
الصبر ...عند المصيبة .. يسمى ايماناً. 
الصبر.. عند الاكل .. يسمى قناعة ..
الصبر.. عند حفظ السر .. يسمى كتماناً .. 
الصبر.. من اجل الصداقة .. يسمى وفاء

----------


## عماد علي

رأس الفضائل حفظ اللسان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_عن لقمان :
ثلاث ليس فيهن حيلة :
فقر يخالطه كسل ، وعداوة يداخلها حسد ، ومرض يمازجه هرم.
_

----------


## حور الجنان

عن الامام علي عليه السلام " لاتكن لينا فتعصر ولا خشنا فتكسر"

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قطرة الماء تـثـقب الحجر.. لا بالعنف.. لكن بتواصل السقوط..

----------


## نبيل

السلام عليكم
فكرة حلوووووووووووووووة
علمتني الحياة
ان من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد



نبيل

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

*خالطوا الناس مخالطة ان مُتم معها بكوا عليكم ..و ان عشتم حنوا**اليكم**..*

----------


## بنت الشيوخ

الإفراط في التواضع يجلب المذلة

الحق يعلو ولا يعلو عليه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قال أحد الحكماء لابنه في موعظة: يا بني .. إذا أردت أن تصاحب رجلاً فأغضبه ..فإن أنصفك من نفسه فلا تدع صحبته .. وإلا فاحذره

----------


## الفتى_الحزين

علمتني الحياه:ان احزن والحزن لايسوى من دون الدموع0

----------


## بنت الشيوخ

الحلم سيد الأخلاق

العتاب هدية الأحباب

----------


## ام باسم

الضربة التي لا تكسر ظهرك تقويك

----------


## عماد علي

أسعد القلوب .... التي تنبض للآخرين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قد يفشل المرء كثيراً في عمله.. ولكن لا نعتبره خائناً إلا إذا بدأ يلقي اللوم على غيره.. 
*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ملئى السنابل حانيات رؤوسها.... والفارغات رؤوسهن شوامخ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قـد يـرى الناس الجرح الـذي في رأسـك لكـنهم لا يشعـرون بالألـم الـذي تعانـيه.. 
*

----------


## بنت الشيوخ

الناس سواسية كأسنان المشط

----------


## ام باسم

صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك

----------


## حامي الشريعة

تسلمي ام باسم على هالحكمة وإن شاء الله اتكون هالحكمة شعار المنتدى علشان يطور ويكون إلى الأفضل

----------


## بنت الشيوخ

العلم يرفع بيتاً لا عماد له   والجهل يهدم بيت العز والشرف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اذا خرجت الكلمة من القلب دخلت في القلب ، واذا خرجت من اللسان لم تتجاوز الآذان ..*

----------


## ام باسم

وحكمة اليوم (( من راغب الناس ماااااات هما )))

----------


## شذى الزهراء

حكمتي من قول أمير البلغاء عليه السلام (فقد الاحبة غربة)...

----------


## عماد علي

العفو يشفي أفضل من العقاب ... أحياناً

----------


## عماد علي

عندما تعاون إنسان على صعود الجبل تقترب معه من القمة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من زاد في حبه لنفسه ... زاد كره الناس له*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إذا أقبلت  الدنيا على أحد أعارته محاسن غيره وإذا أدبرت عنه سلبته محاسن نفسه*
*( الإمام علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام )*

----------


## بنت الشيوخ

من راقب الناس مـــــــــات همــــــــاً

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أحسن الكلام عن أعدائك فأنت الذي صنعتهم*

----------


## أريام

مشكورة **شجرة الحياة** على الموضوع الحلو

               رب قريب انفع من بعيد

----------


## بحر الشوق

* ( صُنٌ لسانكَ بٍعنانِ السكوتِ والا فاقطعَ بالسانِ كُل عنانِ )*


*بحر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عيوب الناس نحفرها على النحاس أما فضائلهم فنكتبها على الماء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قال امير المؤمنين (ع):(خير المقال ماصدقه الفعال )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*غبي يقول الحقيقة خير من ألف عاقل كاذب*

----------


## عماد علي

قال الامام علي ع:( أزرى بنفسه من إستشعر الطمع، ورضي بالذل من كشف عن ضره، وهانت عليه نفسه من أمر عليها لسانه)
---------------------
أي من تخلق بصفة الطمع فقد حقر نفسه... ومن كشف ضره للناس فقد دعاهم للتهاون به....

----------


## بنت الشيوخ

الدهـــر يومان حلو ومـــر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إنما جعل للإنسان لسان واحد وأذنان ليكون مايسمعه أكثر مما يتكلم به*

----------


## LUCKY

اذا أردت أن تعيش سعيدا في العالم فلا تحاول تغيير كل العالم بل اعمل التغيير في نفسك . ومن ثم حاول تغيير العالم ما استطعت.

----------


## عماد علي

قول الامام علي ع (البخل عار، والجبن منقصة، والفقر يخرس الفطن عن حجته، والمقل غريب في بلدته، والعجز آفة، والصبر شجاعة، والزهد ثروة، والورع جُنَّة)
-------------
المقل: الفقير

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من يستحي من الناس ولايستحي من نفسه فلا قدر لنفسه عنده*

----------


## محبه

علمتني الحياه ان لا اتسرع كي لا اسقط في الهاويه تشكري شجرة الحياه موضوع جميل

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حبب لنفسك العلم حتى تألفه وتلزمه ويكون هو لهوك ولذتك وسلوتك وبلغتك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قال الحسن بن علي عليهما السلام : القريب من قربته المودة و إن بعد نسبه و البعيد من بعدته المودة و إن قرب نسبه ، لا شئ أقرب إلى شيء من يد إلى جسد و إن اليد تغل فتقطع و تقطع فتحسم

----------


## عاشقةالسراب

تشكري شجرة الحياه موضوع جميل
اللي يبينا عيت النفس تبغاه واللي نبيه عيا البخت لايجيبه

----------


## عاشقةالسراب

من عافنا عفناه لو كان غالي

----------


## salam salm

يا نايم الليل كله بسك من النوم خله باجر تزور المقابر وتنام الدهر كله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام: الألسن تترجم عما تجنه الضمائر

----------


## عاشقةالسراب

مالحب الا للحبيب الاولي                          الجرح من ايده يطيب ينجلي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عن أبي عبد الله عليه السلام قال : إنكم في آجال مقبوضة و أيام معدودة و الموت يأتي بغتة ، من يزرع خيرا يحصد غبطة و من يزرع شرا يحصد ندامة و لكل زارع ما زرع و لا يسبق البطئ منكم حظه و لا يدرك حريص ما لم يقدر له ; من اعطي خيرا فالله أعطاه و من وقى شرا فالله وقاه .

----------


## عماد علي

*قال أمير المؤمنين ع: نعم القرين الرضى، والعلم وراثة كريمة، والآداب حلل مجددة، والفكر مرآة صافية.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام: فعل الحكماء و لا سنة العقلاء و لعلة أن يحلم عنك فيكون أوزن منك و أكرم و أنت أنقص منه و ألأ*م

----------


## عماد علي

*قال أمير المؤمنين ع: (صدر العاقل صندوق سره، والبشاشة حبالة المودة، والاحتمال قبر العيوب (أو) والمسالمة قبر العيوب، ومن رضي عن نفسه كثر الساخط عليه)*

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

كما تدين تدان

----------


## واحد فاضي

قال أمير المؤمنين وقائد الغر المحجلين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام :- ((عجبت للبخيل يستعجل الفقر الذي منه هرب ، و يفوته الغني الذي هو إليه طلب ، يعيش في الدنيا عيشة الفقراء ، و عجبت للمتكبر الذي كان بالأمس نطفة و يكون غداً جيفة ، و عجبت لمن ينسي الموت و هو يرى من يموت))

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

طنش تعش تنتعش <<<<وبعدين تبتلش
ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عماد علي

*قال أمير المؤمنين ع: ( الصدقة دواء منجح، وأعمال العباد في عاجلهم نصب أعينهم في آجلهم)*

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

ماطار طيرا وارتفع الا كما طار وقع

----------


## الفاقدات

الحلم غطاء ساتر والعقل حسام قاطع فاستر خلل خلقك بحلمك 
وقاتل هواك بعقلك

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مو كل من ضحك مرتاح

----------

